# Mad River fishing amazing this week



## bfurderer (Mar 19, 2010)

Anyone catch any of the henny or caddis hatches on the mad this week. I got up there Wednesday night and the trout were steadily rising from 6:30 PM all the way to dark. No one else was on the water and I managed to get 11 on a combination of a #14 rusty henny spinner, #16 black caddis, and a #20 griffiths gnat. Nothing huge, but all a decent size with great coloration. There is nothing like dry fly fishing to rise forms. Its the best fishing I have seen on the Mad River since moving back from Colorado.

Hopefully the colder weather this weekend will pass quickly and the hatches can begin again.


----------



## paradoxer (Apr 25, 2007)

There's fish in that river?!?!?!


----------

